# nitro vs electric



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

hey every body body this might be a question you might havce herd before but i havent i was recently told i could get any rc car i want but icant make up my mind i started rc with sucky used fake nitro rc car its motor was bad since i got it so it always had problems i spent a hundred $'s on it not that bad but then i gave up on it and waited for x-mas and then got a nitro evader and then it got expensive i payed 250 for it new and spent over 500 on it and then my local hobby dealer told it was becuse cold weather but after awhile they they told me it was haveing a nitro rc and idont know if thats true because i really like nitro and thenhe said electric wouldnt be as much problems is that true?So its a savage x4.6 or stampede vxl please reply


----------



## racerj3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Electrics are alot easier to deal with, they arent as prone to being affected by weather as nitro's, and they really are plug and play.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

mac3194 said:


> hey every body body this might be a question you might havce herd before but i havent i was recently told i could get any rc car i want but icant make up my mind i started rc with sucky used fake nitro rc car its motor was bad since i got it so it always had problems i spent a hundred $'s on it not that bad but then i gave up on it and waited for x-mas and then got a nitro evader and then it got expensive i payed 250 for it new and spent over 500 on it and then my local hobby dealer told it was becuse cold weather but after awhile they they told me it was haveing a nitro rc and idont know if thats true because i really like nitro and thenhe said electric wouldnt be as much problems is that true?So its a savage x4.6 or stampede vxl please reply


There are so many other choices you could make... take some time and do some research. 
The Savage is a great truck. The Stampede is a great truck too but VERY entry level... Even though is says 60mph on the box.. that is with special batteries and gearing you have to buy seperate.
There are other vehicles I would recommend.
Look at the Emaxx. It is your best bang for your buck in RC. Easy to work on and plug and play. VERY fast and VERY Durable. Also a nice feature of the NEW Emaxx is that the electronics are waterproof. SO you can play in the snow and mud too. You still have to clean it afterwards... but now you can go thru puddles instead of around them!!!
The T Maxx if you want Nitro. Traxxas has great customer service.

I would recommend electric. It sounds like you tried Nitro and struggled with it. There is a lot involved. Tuning for weather conditions. Trouble starting in the cold. After run cleaning and oiling.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

DJ1978 said:


> There are so many other choices you could make... take some time and do some research.
> The Savage is a great truck. The Stampede is a great truck too but VERY entry level... Even though is says 60mph on the box.. that is with special batteries and gearing you have to buy seperate.
> There are other vehicles I would recommend.
> Look at the Emaxx. It is your best bang for your buck in RC. Easy to work on and plug and play. VERY fast and VERY Durable. Also a nice feature of the NEW Emaxx is that the electronics are waterproof. SO you can play in the snow and mud too. You still have to clean it afterwards... but now you can go thru puddles instead of around them!!!
> ...


how fast will the pede vxl go with5000 mah battery


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

whats a good fast! charger for 5000 mah battery


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

I feel like so many people are missing out on Nitro's just because they dont know what there getting thereselves into. You need to be educated and a have a good sense and patience when tuning, running, cleaning, fixing and all that other stuff on a nitro. Its easy once you get the hang of it. One of the best things you can do on a nitro vehicle is build it yourself, you will have a good sense on what goes on and how to rebuild if things break. Same with rebuilding a motor.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

exactly blade. Nitros are really fun as long as you know how to keep the engine in tune.BUT if you dont have a grasp of basic mechanics skills I can see where they would be frustrating.Thats why I always sugest going electric first to get the hang of diffs, shocks, tuning and general mechanical maintenance on REAL r/c cars. And even with an electric buy the kit not the RTR so you can build it , That way you will have a better knowlege of what's going on when a problem does occur.RTR nitros are a open invitation to people that dont realize that these arent toys, and I beleive they are the worst thing for the hobby just because they can be expensive frustrating and even dangerous to a newb with no idea what there doing.But hey I will keep buyiing them off people who bought them and cant get them to run just because they are out of tune. it means easy money for me!


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nitro Is The Only Thing Had And Ive Had 2. People Have Said I Have Great Mecanic Skills I Think Itss Just The Winter. Im Geting A Nitro And Electric Stampede Cant Wait To Race Them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

Why bother asking ppls opinions if you are just gonna do wat u want anyway. Obviously your new to rc so u should have an electric but its not my money your pi$$ing away so carry on...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Why choose between electric or nitro? Why not get one of each. Get the new version of the E-MAXX and you will have a good weather proof electric vehicle that you can play with under any weather conditions.

A good tip for people new to the hobby or new to posting on Hobbytalk is to simply let us know the general area you live in. With the large number of people on Hobbytalk, we might be able to point you to a track, hobbyshop, or club where someone will be able to help you directly with problems you may be having. Unfortunately not all hobby shop employees have good service skills (they may not know how to tune a nitro vehicle) and some only care about making a sale. The best part of R/C is that it a great place to have fun and make new friends.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

mac , your mechanical skills may be good, but if you got a new nitro for X-mas and its already been offed, then its knowlege you lack. and until you gain the knowlege needed to keep things running right it will keep costing you big$$$.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

I know people who have run Nitro for years that still can't keep Engines together.If you are really good at tuning engines you can expect 6-8 gallons under racing conditions before replacing crank bearings or a rod. If you are tuned correctly 30-45 min. Mains are a breeze.The last 30 min. main I ran I was 2 laps up on second place,Five up on third.


----------

